# Slide show in thread?



## Woodchipper

OK, I searched the Library and didn't find anything.  Is there any way to create a slide show in a thread to prevent having to click on individual pictures on a thread?  Some threads have several pictures.


----------



## Rolandranch

If you upload photos to your photo album and then post them in a thread, you can click an arrow for the next photo. Here's an example. Not sure if this was what you were looking for or not.


----------



## dogcatcher

My guess is you will need a program to create a slide show out of your photos, then upload the link of the finished slideshow.


----------



## jeff

Woodchipper said:


> OK, I searched the Library and didn't find anything.  Is there any way to create a slide show in a thread to prevent having to click on individual pictures on a thread?  Some threads have several pictures.



That's not possible with the current forum software. It's coming one of these days. I agree, it's a tad annoying when there are several photos.


----------



## Woodchipper

Jeff, checking on this as I was looking at photos and thought of this thread.  Thanks.


----------



## TaraHudson

This is an interesting idea, it seems to be excellent!


----------



## jeff

No change on this yet, John.


----------



## Woodchipper

I'm retired. No hurry.  Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## TaraHudson

TaraHudson said:


> This is an interesting idea, it seems to be excellent!


Great thoughts, I thank you for the useful materials.


----------

